# My Azureus Isn't Blue?



## Chantilly Crocodilly (8 mo ago)

So, I'm pretty new to raising frogs. I received two azureus tadpoles on the first of March. One already had his limbs and was out of the water in a week. The other was full 'pole and just emerged this week. But to my surprise he's not blue at all. Is this a normal thing? 🤔









Edit: 
Confirmed to be Galactonotus Yellow. 😅


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't keep azureus, but I'm going to take a stab in the dark and suggest that you got a mislabeled tadpole.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Doesn't look like any Dendrobates tinctorius "azureas" froglet that I've ever seen.

One more reason not to buy tadpoles.


----------



## Chantilly Crocodilly (8 mo ago)

Socratic Monologue said:


> I don't keep azureus, but I'm going to take a stab in the dark and suggest that you got a mislabeled tadpole.


Yeah, I'm kinda worried that might be the case. Figured I'd get some opinions before I assume the breeder made a mistake.


----------



## hansgruber7 (Mar 23, 2020)

You definitely got a mislabeled tadpole. That's not an Azureus.


----------



## Aphanius (Sep 24, 2021)

Looks like _A. galactonotus_?


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

It is a Galactonotus yellow.

Just google it and you will see.


----------



## Chantilly Crocodilly (8 mo ago)

N. Veen said:


> It is a Galactonotus yellow.
> 
> Just google it and you will see.


Is it yellow? Or is it orange? I've messaged FrogDaddy to confirm before I look into getting a second one. Good thing I already have a second vivarium ready.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Chantilly Crocodilly said:


> Is it yellow? Or is it orange? I've messaged FrogDaddy to confirm before I look into getting a second one. Good thing I already have a second vivarium ready.


Could be either, and depending on whether or not Alex maintains or sells both types, you could still be stuck with an unidentifiable frog. As mentioned, always a better idea to spend a few extra bucks to get a well-started froglet than a tadpole.


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

Dane said:


> As mentioned, always a better idea to spend a few extra bucks to get a well-started froglet than a tadpole.


I have seen this mentioned many times. Yes, a well started froglet it the safest option. But, watching the metamorphosis of a tadpole into a frog is amazing. The allurer is hard to deny.


----------



## PersephonesChild (11 mo ago)

bulbophyllum said:


> I have seen this mentioned many times. Yes, a well started froglet it the safest option. But, watching the metamorphosis of a tadpole into a frog is amazing. The allurer is hard to deny.


That was my motivation for starting with tadpoles. No regrets as far as that goes either. And while we all love our pets (or at least I hope we do), you're definitely that much more attached and emotionally invested when you raise something from an itty bitty baby.


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

Chantilly Crocodilly said:


> Is it yellow? Or is it orange? I've messaged FrogDaddy to confirm before I look into getting a second one. Good thing I already have a second vivarium ready.


Well it could be both, The only real way too determin that is to know what the parents are.
With leucomelas you also got some different colorations to it, going from light yellow to a darker orange.

but one thing is for sure, 100% not azureus.


----------



## Chantilly Crocodilly (8 mo ago)

bulbophyllum said:


> I have seen this mentioned many times. Yes, a well started froglet it the safest option. But, watching the metamorphosis of a tadpole into a frog is amazing. The allurer is hard to deny.


Yeah, I wanted to experience that with my first babies. It was definitely worth it even with what happened but I think I'll do froglets the next time around.


----------



## Chantilly Crocodilly (8 mo ago)

N. Veen said:


> Well it could be both, The only real way too determin that is to know what the parents are.
> With leucomelas you also got some different colorations to it, going from light yellow to a darker orange.
> 
> but one thing is for sure, 100% not azureus.


Yeah, based on looks alone I would have assumed he's orange but just got confirmation from Alex and they're a yellow!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Another way to look at it is to buy well-started froglets to maximize your chances of success. Then, breed them and enjoy the whole process! I have always felt like watching the tads develop is something I have to earn 

Mark


----------

